# Vinca Vine?



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Can this plant (vine) grow on a back ground? I did a search but only found one other post by pastor josh with no replies. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Vinca as in what people use as groundcovers in their gardens? If it is... its a temperate plant that can't handle out tropical tanks and tends to just rot. There are plenty of tropical vines in the hobby appropriate for our tanks that would do better.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, thats what it is, and thanks for the tip! I was just going to consider it since i can get it for free.


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

Vinca is highly aggresive and midly toxic if the leaves are broken.


Danny


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Arent several species of philodendron too? I thought the story with frogs was that they wont eat it so it wont hurt them? Im not going to use Vinca anyway, so it doesnt matter.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

"Toxicity" in plants can be several different ways... some have skin irritants (think poison ivy - dumb cane and at least one philodendron I know of can do this as well but these aren't a problem for most animals), but usually the "toxic" plants we have in our tanks are chemically toxic, as in nasty taste. As our frogs aren't herbivorous and looking for a snack, this "toxicity" doesn't have any significance to their use in a tank... more significance if say you had it as a houseplant around pets and kids that might be tempted to take a nibble.

This is the case with Pothos... one of the most commonly used plants in our terrariums... its considered toxic and should not be eaten (unless you are a Solomon Islands Prehensile Tailed Skink - ah the joys of coevolution).

Unless YOU as the keeper have a reaction to the plant (irritating hairs, or itchy reactions to brom scratches and the like) the plant is fine.

But either way, there are much better plants to put in your frog tank than vinca... creeping fig probibly being the best bet, and people are regularlly tossing out overgrown fig cuttings and locals may be more than happy to toss some your way. Just make sure to clean the cuttings before you use them!


----------

